# cryptelytrops albolabris pics by brian petrie



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

cheers brian


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice one Mark/Brian!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

i just cant wait till i get my DWAL, very nice Mark/Brian


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

rogersspider2007 said:


> i just cant wait till i get my DWAL, very nice Mark/Brian


 cheers roger give me a call and let me know how you get on


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh go away :lol2::lol2: Very nice snakes I love em


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Nice nice nice, Now all you got to do is move up here and let me take some propa pics for you..... LOL


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> cheers roger give me a call and let me know how you get on


i certainly will Mark shouldnt be long now just waiting on a vet.


----------

